# Mike Pihl arrested?



## wood4heat (Aug 27, 2009)

Damn stupid but I do feel for him, I'm sure he's hurting right now. Hope the kids all come out of this ok.

http://www.katu.com/news/local/55402152.html

"A Vernonia-area man was arrested by Oregon State Police following a Wednesday evening alcohol-related crash in which he lost control of his Jeep CJ5 on his private driveway, rolling onto its top and injuring three children and himself. 

None of the children were restrained in safety belts or safety seats and one of them, age 3, was pinned underneath the Jeep's roll bar and later transported by LifeFlight to a Portland-area hospital for treatment of a head injury.

On August 26, 2009 at approximately 8:00 p.m. Micahel D. Pihl, age 48, was driving a Jeep CJ5 with its top off on his private driveway in the Vernonia area giving three children, two age 3 and one age 5, a ride. Pihl accelerated and lost control, rolling over into a ditch onto its top. 

One of the children, a 3-year old boy named Mathias Pihl, had his head pinned by the roll bar on the ground. The other two girls, Rylee Pihl, age 3, and Jayda Pihl, age 5, received minor injuries.

Officers from Oregon State Police, Columbia County Sheriff's Office and Vernonia Police Department responded to the scene with Vernonia Fire Department.

Mathias Pihl was transported by LifeFlight to Legacy Emanuel Hospital. The two girls and Michael Pihl were transported by ground ambulance to Legacy Emanuel Hospital with minor injuries.

Subsequent investigation led to the arrest of Michael Pihl upon his release from the hospital. He was transported to Columbia County Jail and lodged for Assault in the Third Degree and three counts of Recklessly Endangering Another Person. 

He bailed out early Thursday morning and has an appearance pending in Columbia County Circuit Court on September 14, 2009 at 10:30 a.m."


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 27, 2009)

sad, but only takes a second to buckle up


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 27, 2009)

So he was getting juiced??


----------



## olyman (Aug 27, 2009)

juiced with kids---wrong!!! but he was on his OWN property????:censored::censored:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

olyman said:


> juiced with kids---wrong!!! but he was on his OWN property????:censored::censored:



"...Assault in the Third Degree and three counts of Recklessly Endangering Another Person."

Not for DUI.


.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 27, 2009)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> "...Assault in the Third Degree and three counts of Recklessly Endangering Another Person."
> 
> Not for DUI.
> 
> ...



You mean my dad was wrong when he used to tell me; "I brought you into this world, and I can damn well take you out of it."????? 

Andy


----------



## Sethro (Aug 27, 2009)

redprospector said:


> You mean my dad was wrong when he used to tell me; "I brought you into this world, and I can damn well take you out of it."?????
> 
> Andy



Right ! When i was younger i told my dad that I wanted to go bungee jumping he said " You came into this world do to a busted rubber I will be dam sure you don't go out do to a busted rubber"


----------



## IcePick (Aug 27, 2009)

*??*

What a dip####.


----------



## bigbavarian (Sep 8, 2009)

Endangering the welfare of a child. And they allow hip to run a chainsaw and equipment.


----------



## A. Stanton (Sep 8, 2009)

Wonder if Doo Wop is laughing?


----------

